# Your fishing holy grail



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Being a currently frustrated in the search of a bass, I thought of past challenges to nail a specific fish and I'm sure every angler has a similar story of a target not obliging in the quest [not fluke fish] in any form of fishing.

My previous was many years ago wanting a decent jew.

Fished a known jew hole on slack water during new and full moons with quality bait..caught a bunch of schoolies to about 20lb, and fought something for 2 1/4hrs unseen, but no big fella ever showed.

At about the 5 year mark he joined me on the rock 42" long, 21" girth and all gold and silver pearly scales glistening in the moonlight, an hours euphoria then a huge let down after landing my quarry as the challenge was over.

Have you a fishing grail that is, or did frustrate in its capture?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Richo, currently I would love a Southern Bluefin from the kayak. I hope this year will be the year but then again I hoped for this the previous two years. Should I ever be lucky enough to achieve this I think I will feel the same as you did with your jew, partly satisfied at my achievement but at the same time, saddened that the quest was over. Anyway a great topic mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a few holy grails 
First one is a 55lb Jew. Why 55lb you ask? Cause my Uncle landed a 54lb Jewie and I just want to beat it 
Second one would be a big greenback, preferably off the rocks at Iluka 
Third one is a 10lb+ Snapper, preferably on the yak off Scarborough.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm with you Dodge.
I want a WSB (our cousin to your mulloway) over 50# right here in Laguna Beach. I know they're there, but it's been almost a decade of nothing more than babies.

Also, I want to go catch a dorado (mahi-mahi/dolphinfish) off Laguna after a shore launch. There is a fleeting window of opportunity to do it, but some years there is no sign of the fish w/in 100 miles. A local yellowfin tuna would be an accomplishment, also, but it would be at least 10 miles offshore.

Z


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

A few of you might know this already, but I am hunting the Cod, have been for a while, and still trying! not fussed on size either, any Cod is fine by me! and of course, I want it off the yak!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Gosh,
Probably;
* 8+ kilo Snapper
* 20+ Kilo Spanyard
* 25+ Kilo Tuna

I am going to nail the Snapper by July 07' and the Spanyard by Dec 07.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Like Dodge I fished for jew for a while to break the magic 50lb barrier so many cold nights so many 15kg jew till it happened and then at Iluka a couple of years agao had one bottom out my 25kg scales, tuna, and good sized yellowtail king off the rocks were others I have caught after years of chasing (both at Straddie off Razorback). I have been trying to break the 7kg barrier with Tailor for over 10yrs with no end in sight, best fish so far 5.4kg from Teewah. I guess now that I have access to offshore grounds my targets will change to pelagic species but that Tailor will eventually come along.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah mate
Mine is a Jack, any Jack, from yak or tinnie or a bath tub. Just want to catch a Jack!!!!!!!!!!

Also a mackeral from the yak.

John


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

like Richo , its BASS, have got some undersized bass , but would love a 2kg fish, one day.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

This is a good thread Richo! 
Mine was a Jack like John said. I have wanted to catch a Jack for a long time now, and a few weeks ago you would be aware I did just that by catching a nice Jack (legal size!) at Theodolite Creek.
But it was a bit of an anticlimax as it wasnt from the yak!

So I guess for me the Holy Grail is still the elusive Mangrove Jack.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Back in 2002 I caught a 29kg jewfish from the beach at Callala Beach, South Coast. From the yak, I would want a 10-20kg kingfish or a Yellowfin Tuna. If I do, I will re-name my yak "Nantucket Sleigh Ride"  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Back in 2002 I caught a 29kg jewfish from the beach at Callala Beach, South Coast. From the yak, I would want a 10-20kg kingfish or a Yellowfin Tuna. If I do, I will re-name my yak "Nantucket Sleigh Ride"
> Cheers
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


 HE HE HE HE HE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im with you JD.....A jack of any size


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Metre plus barra from a yak/noe.

Like Richo, I chased an animal Jew for years. I finally got one on a live luderick off the rocks at Woody Head near Iluka and afterwards, I felt like Sh!t for weeks because I had killed such a magnificent fish.

Nowadays, with the benifiet of hind sight, if I can get a grail barra into the boat, she will certainly be released.

Failing that, a 2 metre plus whaler shark would do nicely though i dont really want to boat that one.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I have three kings in mind, they are the mighty 1 metre + murray cod, the reel burning spanish mackeral and like Hairy, metre plus barra. Will keep targeting until I get lucky. :roll:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine would be catching Natives consistently because they are close to home.

A nice size Cod so I can say "nice to meet ya" and let him go on his way so we can meet another day :lol: (Ok at least one cod I would be happy)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a spot in Broken Bay i used to catch jews as a young bloke out of a tinnie and i'm gearing up to try to catch one from the yak.
The big problem for me is the amount of sharks i used to catch at this spot and usally i would fish a week either side of the moon and in the wee small hours to get the big ones. 
It's only a short paddles from the beach but open that late at night i want to get a lot more experience before tackleing my first holy grail. Next would be a kingie from under the swansea bridge i know thier there just gotta hookem up and then keep them away from the pylons :?

Cheers Dave
( great thread dodge)


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

This year I managed to get 1 of my holy grails, a +10lb snapper. She came in at 14lb. Now the bar has been raised to +10kg.

Another that I am chasing is a +50lb jew/mulloway. These seem to be the holy grail of most fisherman. When I get settled back in Perth, I will be putting in some hours.

Not necessarily a holy grail, but I caught my first +4ft Bronze whaler on Tuesday night. This has been a species from here in the last little while, I have been trying to catch. Cut him off to fight another day.

I think holy grails are what keep us fisherman interested, apart from it being a great sport, and dinner to boot.

Yakabe.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Yakabe,
Was the whaler from a yak or a boat, if from a yak how was the fight?

Cheers Dave


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry justcruisin32 it was from the rocks. Actually the same place I got the snapper. The initial run was a blinder. Only guessing but it took around 50m of line. The whole fight only lasted <15 mins using 25lb mono. As the first run was his only real attemp. The other plus is it is fairly open water where I was fishing so there was no need to harass him. Good fun!!

Yakabe.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

JD said:


> Yeah mate
> Mine is a Jack, any Jack, from yak or tinnie or a bath tub. Just want to catch a Jack!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also a mackeral from the yak.
> ...


Hi John

If you are ever down this way (Brunswick Heads...not far from Brisy) I can show you where the 'Jacks' are. Can't gaurantee that you will 'hook up' but there is a good population of them down here. Myself, I only ever catch them by 'accident' 

John


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Back in 2002 I caught a 29kg jewfish from the beach at Callala Beach, South Coast. From the yak, I would want a 10-20kg kingfish or a Yellowfin Tuna. If I do, I will re-name my yak "Nantucket Sleigh Ride"
> Cheers
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


Um...Have I got a sweater for you.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

My goal this summer is a solid king! From the kayak it'll be good fortune as they tend to scoff at my 60lb leaders. It's great to set your sights on catching a long sought after fish, and learning along the way. I did this with catching gar and squid for bait and I enjoy chasing them too. 
And to see any snag, bommie or dropoff and expecting the fish to be there.
Returned to Fiji a few months ago chasing a 30kg GT, as I go one a few years ago. Definitely addictive however expensive and painfull.

Dave


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

bass over 50cm off a yak and a barra over a meter when i go up to the NT this yr

Jay


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

the search for the grail down here for me and my wife would be....... 10 lb flathead or metre plus, and a salmon in the double figures.... either from the yak or on foot. The big challenge is to use the 2lb braid and a light leader and see how big a fish I can get in the North East river


----------

